# Newspaper stuck in impeller



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi all. I have an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with a newspaper stuck up between the impeller and body of the chute. Is there an easy way to get it out? If only the impeller would go in reverse it would solve the problem. Do I have to take apart the auger to get at the impeller? It's the second time I used the machine.:sad:


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Unscrew the bolts holding the side bearings on the side of the bucket to loosen up your auger. That should loosen things up enough to let you get the paper out and then you can easily get the sides of the auger screwed back in when done. I've done it before.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Burn baby, burn. Light it on fire.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree, light it on fire, may burn the paint away but it won't melt the metal.

Try to cut it away with a long saw?


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

IBME said:


> Hi all. I have an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO with a newspaper stuck up between the impeller and body of the chute. Is there an easy way to get it out? If only the impeller would go in reverse it would solve the problem. Do I have to take apart the auger to get at the impeller? It's the second time I used the machine.:sad:


Weekly flyers are delivered here in a bundle in a plastic bag. When its snowing and he cant drive in ,the delivery guy just throws em in the end of the drive ,some places. Then they disappear into a drift. Sucked one of those into my HS 928
Needless to say it broke a shear bolt as it should. Excellent easy fix. Spare bolt in my pocket. Not to be. It broke the shaft bolt in the impeller off clean and slightly mushroomed it. Couldnt get it out without removing augers and impeller and punching out the old bolt. About an hour down time in a blizzard. Oh Joy!!


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

I've heard the news today contains about 60% negative news, but that's as bad as news can get right there!!!....rofl


Seriously though, Goblowsnow might be up to something here with the auger bolts. maybe enough to get some slack to get it lose enough. Try unbolting the chute while your at it to have better view/hands on the jammed area. You could try and unpack it with a metal ruler or similar object.


Putting fire to bs news is always fun, but not nice to the paint job, lol.


GL!!!


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't he spin the impeller in reverse, like he'd like to do ? Seems like he claims that will get it out.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

What's a newspaper? :wink:


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> Can't he spin the impeller in reverse, like he'd like to do ? Seems like he claims that will get it out.




If he disconnects the belt from the engine pulley he should be able to use the belt to spin the auger assembly in reverse. Or separate the unit and spin the auger pulley directly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYAR (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd say get a stick to pry the impeller back to loosen it's grip on that newspaper, but then again, it's a new machine and not built as rugged as a tank (older machines).
I also have a solution to avoid this in the future, cancel the paper, end of problem.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Freezn said:


> What's a newspaper? :wink:






I'm trying to imagine just how stuck a newspaper can really get. 

How about one or two vise grips to squeeze. Then wiggle and pull.

If the vice grips are tearing the paper, then add a sudo binding with 2 pieces of metal to spread the load. And wiggle & pull.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

2X4 down the chute give it a few whacks with a hammer and it should reverse outta there...been there done that


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Could always put the blower in a place ice won't matter and pour some scalding hot water on it and help soften the paper and free it up.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Summarising the best ideas

1) loosen the front side auger bearing bolts, that may give some sideways wiggle room to pull the paper out

2) if not then don't put the bolts in and try the 2x4 method to turn the impeller, also can remove the drive belt, possibly turn the auger pulley by hand, with the belt, or a wrench on the impeller pulley nut.

3) try the long saw blade method to cut some, reduce, make smaller, or all of the newspaper out

4) light the paper on fire

5) soak the paper in water to soften then disintegrate the paper away


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

If you are reluctant in removing nuts & bolts, then try to dislodge paper by tearing away a few pages at a time. If paper is frozen, then take blower into garage to allow it to thaw. Or you can use a hair dryer to thaw frozen paper.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

RAYAR said:


> I'd say get a stick to pry the impeller back to loosen it's grip on that newspaper, but then again, it's a new machine and not built as rugged as a tank (older machines).
> I also have a solution to avoid this in the future, cancel the paper, end of problem.


I don't think the impeller will be able to be pried back, but since it is a new machine, he should be able to drive out the roll-pins attaching the impeller to the shaft, and then the impeller will move forward, allowing plenty of room to pull the paper out. This can be done without even splitting the case, or having to take off the auger side bearings. With luck, it could be an easy job, providing he can drive the roll pins out with a punch through the chute opening.

Seems like multiple ways to skin this cat.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> I'm trying to imagine just how stuck a newspaper can really get.
> 
> .......


Hahaha, I was thinking the same, but then realized this. There is 2 sort of newspapers out there. The single fold, which sometimes the distributor folds it again for better throw accuracy (lol), and then there the 2 fold paper which is often really thick to begin with and when the distributor puts another fold for launching distance, well you get a field mine. 


I can only imagine how tight it can get when a full throttle machine under load with a 3/8'' auger clearance (or less) swallow a 1/2 inch thick or more newspaper. Talk about stopping the press!! hahahahaha


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Like others have said, I always resort to fire. That last matchbook sized piece never comes out unless it's torched! One of my customers who always has me remove that last piece of his Wall Street Journal every year called me again. I said just burn it out! He said that's what I have you for! I love customers with deep pockets! He's local so for the 20 bucks I charge him, he'd rather look out the window and wait til I give him the thumbs up.


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies but I have not been able to try them as my wife had emergency eye surgery and I've been with her. When the paper first got stuck I used a looper to cut away most of the paper and a pair of pliers to pull as much as I could out the chute. There's just a piece about maybe 2 inches long left that is jammed in there. My paper person is not that reliable as sometimes when it rains I do not get a paper, so with a foot of snow and a state of emergency called I did not think a paper would be there.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Hope your wife is ok and recovers quickly.


----------



## Markomyt1 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hope your Wife is doing well, my Wife has a shiner from the dog head butting her... at least her eye is good.

I say soak the remaining paper and nibble at it with some channel locks.


----------



## IBME (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you all again. I tried the 2x4 method today and it worked. 3 wacks and the paper came out. Just in time to put it away for the season. My wife had a detached retina. Laser surgery and a gas bubble inserted via a needle has put it back in place. She has blurry vision out of the eye but is on the road to recovery. Thank you for your concern.


----------

